# Fainting sheep?



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Do sheep have a genetic condition similar to fainting goats? Or any other species- cows, pigs, tigers? 
Just curious, I don't have any sheep passing out on me.  
Lisa


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Sheep will lay very still and quiet if attacked after their attempt at 'flight'-- they can be getting torn up and still be quite alive--an instinctive 'response' to attack in an effort to stop the attack-- as sometimes, if the 'prey' doesn't fight back, the 'predator' will 'go away'

One of the 'fainting' things you may be thinking of is "playing possum" where opossums actually 'pass out' (yeah, their blood pressure drops WAY low) when attacked or fearful of an attack. Don't be fooled though-- they CAN, and DO, wake up in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I've never heard of any, Lisa. Are you looking for some?


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Myotonia Congenita can and has occurred in other species - in humans it is called Thomsen's Disease.

My sheep 'play dead' which totally cracked me up the first time I saw it because I was thinking 'oh great, now the sheep faint!'

Andrea
www.arare-breed.net
www.gotgoaties.com


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks, that is really interesting. Headed off to look up Thomsen's Disease!
Lisa


----------

